

Show HN: Wedspin, Simple immersive wedding invites - lifeinafolder
http://www.wedspin.com

======
ttran4
At the first glance, I was very impressed with the design but I was unsure
what the website is about. I was able to test out the app and what I got from
it was that it is a slideshow with captions. Am I missing any features?

------
lifeinafolder
I would love to have some feedback around the app.

I am also wondering on the best ways to monetize the idea. All tips would be
really helpful.

~~~
koopajah
Could you give more info/insight on what your app exactly do in the end? I
really don't feel comfortable using my facebook account just to test something
and give feedback as I'm seeing in most of Show HN posts.

~~~
lifeinafolder
The app helps you create beautiful wedding invites. A lot of people create FB
events or send emails for this scenario which I dont think is befitting for an
occasion like a wedding.

As far as FB login is concerned, you will notice I ask no permissions(not even
email) when you login and grant permissions through Facebook. This means that
the app really can't do anything.

